# Dubia Roach Guide



## ksteven813 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey everyone!
I just wanted to let you know that I have created a website that will hopefully answer some questions about Dubia Roaches as feeders and how to breed them. The website probably does not answer every question out there but I am working on making it perfect. Please let me know if you think something should be added to the site. I used to host the website on a blogspot platform but I was finally able to get a .com version




Let me know what you think and what I should add to hopefully answer questions for the new and confused



Thanks!


----------



## Josh (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey. Your previous post was over 18 months ago. Please don't come here just to spam us with your links. You're welcome to discuss what you're working on and to add to the community but if you just come to post a link then you're essentially no better than someone posting diet supplement or prescription drug spam.


----------



## ksteven813 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah I understand. I'm sorry about that. Please feel free to delete this thread. I will become more active in the community and maybe have a chance to re post about this. Thanks josh.


----------



## Josh (Aug 12, 2014)

No worries. We don't need to remove the post, in fact, if you have some tips you can provide us, that'd be great. We just can't allow links with no other contribution to the community  Thanks for understanding


----------



## ksteven813 (Aug 12, 2014)

Well I would like to help anyone who has any questions  Please feel free to ask here


----------



## ksteven813 (Aug 12, 2014)

Here are some pics of my dubia set up and pics of my thriving colony


----------

